# Generador de ruido RF hasta 1Ghz



## COSMOS2K (May 1, 2011)

Generador de Ruido RF desde 5 a 1000 Mhz

Hace unos días  me dieron el alta en el hospital y retome algunas cosas pendientes que si bien no eran una necesidad intrínseca si constituían en este caso herramientas muy versátiles y que nos pueden ayudar en gran medida en los diseños, probaturas, ajustes y un sinfín de cosas relacionadas con la RF.
El tema que nos ocupa es la construcción de un generador de ruido de RF que llega e incluso supera el Ghz. Aunque pueda parecer fácil a día de hoy la construcción de este tipo de generadores en realidad no lo es, aun mas si pretendemos tener en la salida señales considerables además de estar tratando con transistores de bajo ruido lo que aun hace más difícil generarlo, por lo que se buscan en el cajón de los transistores los más antiguos ya que estos están diseñados con tecnologías digamos menos perfectas que los actuales.
La utilización de estos generadores que en el mercado encontramos por precios (los más bajos que he encontrado) de aproximadamente de media 200$ o unos 175€ (más o menos) está orientada a la RF, su utilidad principal es el ajuste de filtros de RF, pasa bajos, pasa altos, pasa banda y un gran etc. Además de poder ayudarnos en la sintonía de antenas y en general en un montón de cosas más como puede ser el ajuste de receptores, ajuste y verificación de filtros de FI (frecuencia intermedia).
El diseño como podéis ver a simple vista no es complicado, solo que los valores de todos sus componentes y de las tensiones de funcionamiento, en mi caso lo he optimizado lo más posible con el fin de obtener una señal de salida lo mas alta posible, por lo que en el esquema veréis valores de resistencias y tensiones un tanto extrañas, además de trabajar con una tensión bastante alta con el fin de obtener un cierto nivel de potencia desde pocos Mhz y que sea lo más estable posible en cuanto al nivel de salida, por ello le he puesto un regulador de tensión LM317 con el fin mantener la tensión de trabajo lo más estable posible, y por consiguiente también la señal de salida.
El circuito impreso lo he diseñado a doble cara, con el fin de mantener cierta estabilidad en cuanto a capacidades parasitas que puedan interferir en el circuito  cuando aproximamos nuestra mano o un objeto metálico.
La señal de salida por supuesto no es perfecta, teniendo algunos picos en ciertas frecuencias que si bien no afectan para nada el buen funcionamiento del circuito no está de más saber en qué frecuencias se producen con el fin de confeccionar una tabla y así poder tener presente el nivel de salida aproximado en la frecuencia en que estemos trabajando.
No cabe duda que se puede mejorar mucho aun, incluso añadir una etapa amplificadora mas con el fin de obtener más potencia en la salida.
He hecho muchas pruebas con distintos transistores, consiguiendo los mejores resultados con los BF959, así como con distintas fuentes de ruido, con diodos zenner de distintas tensiones, además de probar también con algunos transistores, conectando en el caso de los NPN la base y el emisor, y con los PNP la base y el colector en el lugar del zenner dando resultados similares pero con algunos dB menos de potencia.
Es un circuito interesante, tanto para el que disponga de analizador como para el que no disponga de él, también hay que decir que este circuito no sustituye al generador de RF, pero el generador tampoco sustituye a este, ya que es imprescindible para muchas tareas en las que si tenemos que cambiar muchas veces de frecuencia en el generador perderíamos mucho tiempo, además de ser demasiado pesado tener que pulsar y pulsar las teclas de cambio de frecuencia.
Si algún lector tiene generador de ruido de RF estaría bien intercambiar experiencias e intentar mejorar este proyecto, pues a pesar  de ser como ya he citado bastante sencillo de montar nos da unas posibilidades incalculables a la hora de trabajar con circuitos de RF.

Esquema eléctrico del generador de ruido.


PCB lado componentes.


PCB lado pistas de cobre.


PCB pistas superior.


Lista de componentes
C1;100n;
C2;1,2n;
C3;1,2n;
C4;1,2n;
C5;8,2n;
C6;10µ;
D1;9V1;
P1;2K;
Q1;BF959;
Q2;BF959;
Q3;BF959;
R1;820;
R2;910;
R3;1k;
R4;1,8k;
R5;10;
R6;82K;
R7;82K;
R8;68K;
REG1;LM 317;

Espero haya sido de vuestro agrado y hagáis los comentarios pertinentes.

Saludos
COSMOS


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 3, 2011)

Hola cosmos, espero te encuentres mejor, la verdad que los articulos se eperan con ansias ya que son de una calidad muy pocas veces vistas, con respecto al circuito se ve facil de implementar, ya hace un tiempo que me ronda en la cabeza el armado de uno utilizando el diodo nc302l, seguro que al circuito lo conoces ya que lo publicaron muchas veces en los manuales de la arrl y otros. Queria hacerte una consulta cosmos con este generador de ruido conectado a un fitro pasabajo y este ultimo a un analizador de espectro podria observar el comportamiento del filtro. desde ya muchas gracias por todo.

saludos.
gabriel


----------



## COSMOS2K (May 3, 2011)

Hola Gabriel:

Gracias por ser el primero en interesarte por el montaje.

Se mas o menos a que circuito te refieres, y lo he visto en algun CD que tengo de la ARRL, pero pensando en el tema y en mi politica de diseño opte por algo que se puede montar por todos sin tener problemas de encontrar los materiales ya que el diodo que comentas (NC3021) esta diseñado para estos menesteres, pero seguro que no todos lo encontraran en sus proveedores.

Respecto a tu consulta para la comprobacion de los filtros (sea del tipo que sea) asi es, veras la banda que elimina, deja pasar por alto o por bajo graficamente en el analizador, de esta manera por ejemplo ajustar un filtro es bastante grafico y sencillo, intentare hacer un experimento con algun filtro y te pongo unas instantaneas para que lo veas mas graficamente.

Saludos
COSMOS


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 3, 2011)

Ok cosmos desde ya muchas gracias voy a estar esperando esas instantaneas, con respecto a los componentes por estos lados cuesta mucho conseguir los materiales necesarios para desarrolar nuestros proyectos, ahora tengo que buscar tiempo para armar este generador pienso probar algunos filtros que he armado para unos vfos y probarlos con mi analizador de espectro made in home.

saludos 

gabriel


----------



## COSMOS2K (May 3, 2011)

Hola:

He hecho unas instantaneas con el movil, intentare explicarlas de la mejor manera posible.

Como mi analizador de espectros es un poco especial por las diversas funciones que tiene intentare explicar las imagenes sin basarme mucho en los niveles, pues este analizador es receptor, se puede oir la portadora que analizamos, por lo que tiene excesiva sensibilidad y hay que poner un atenuador en su entrada con el fin de no dañarlo, tambien dispone de un receptor Sweep, todo ello programable, ademas de un medidor de potencia desde -90dBm hasta +12dBm lo cual esta mas que bien, solo le achaco su excesiva sensibilidad que es mas bueno que malo, ya que es mas facil atenuar sin deformar la señal a medir que amplificarla sin variarla ni aumentar los armonicos y espureas, lo bueno de todo ello es que la precision es de 0,1 dB en todo el marjen de frecuencias manteniendo por tanto la misma precision en todo su espectro.

En esta imagen podemos ver la respuesta de un filtro pasa-bajos en un amplificador de 35Mhz.
en la pantalla se ven varios parametros, ademas de dos marcas verticales discontinuas y programables que se pueden poner encima de la señal que queremos ver su valor, como es el caso del Marcador 1 y 2, tambien se aprecian otras 2 marcas horizontales que son automaticas, la superior nos da el valor del la señal del marcador 1 y la inferior nos da la del 2, aunque tiene mas funciones como seguimiento del maximo y minimo.
En la parte de mas abajo se ven los valores de las señales y su diferencia en dB, el segundo marcador nos da el valor en este caso del 2º armonico y abajo del todo se ve un triangulo y nos muestra la diferencia en frecuencia entre las dos señales (en este caso son 35Mhz) y mas a la derecha aun el valor que hay entre la portadora principal y el 2º armonico, en este caso ronda casi los 44dB.




En las siguientes imagenes se aprecia la prueba de un filtro de 10,7Mhz.

Componentes involucrados en las pruebas.




Aspecto del filtro bajo test.




Respuesta del filtro.



Cuando trabajo circuitos de RF lo hago sobre un cristal en este caso es azul con una estampacion con utiles de cocina (como veis en una de las imagenes), al ser cristal se evitan muchos problemas de capacidades y es muy aislante, ademas este cristal aguanta perfectamente el calor, es barato y nos dara buenos resultados.

Espero os sirva como referencia.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## jorge parot (May 3, 2011)

my bueno gracias lo estava buscando en google jajaja


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 3, 2011)

Muchisimas gracias cosmos por la imagenes como dicen una imagen vale mas que mil palabras, ahora se ma va hacer mas practico el ajuste de filtros, ni bien pueda voy a probarlo y si no molesta subo imagenes de los mismos, me olvisaba gracias por el dato del cristal 

saludos
Gabriel


----------



## elektrocom (Mar 10, 2013)

hola Cosmos , no puedo ver el circuito del generador de ruido , como hago para verlo , porque estan bloquedo, saludos


COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola Gabriel:
> 
> Gracias por ser el primero en interesarte por el montaje.
> 
> ...


----------



## COSMOS2K (Mar 10, 2013)

Hola:

Las imagenes estaban alojadas en ImageShack, pero algo ha pasado con mi cuenta, desapareciendo las del generador de ruido y muchas mas de las que alli tenia, es una pena que por culpa de ImageShack y el no poder editar el mensaje para reponer las fotos se desvirtualice el hilo en cuestion.
Mira en por la RED este montaje mio lo he publicado en algun foro mas que yo recuerde.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2013)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Las imagenes estaban alojadas en ImageShack, pero algo ha pasado con mi cuenta, desapareciendo las del generador de ruido y muchas mas de las que alli tenia, es una pena que por culpa de ImageShack y el no poder editar el mensaje para reponer las fotos se desvirtualice el hilo en cuestion.
> Mira en por la RED este montaje mio lo he publicado en algun foro mas que yo recuerde.
> ...



Publica aquí mismo las imágenes y yo o algún otro Moderador se encargará de ubicarlas en el sitio correcto.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Nov 15, 2013)

Hola antes que nada disculpen por reavivar este post pero me parece interesante el circuito que ha compartido el colega cosmos2k con todos nosotros, buscando entre mis cosas encontré un archivo word con las imágenes del circuito y pcb de las mismas, espero les sea de utilidad, saludos


----------



## elektrocom (Nov 15, 2013)

Hola. pero es el mismo de Cosmo que esta en este link , http://cienciaexperimental.foroacti...sta-mas-de-1-ghz?highlight=generador+de+ruido


----------



## gabriel77sur (Nov 15, 2013)

Efectivamente no tenia el link pero había guardado el word del proyecto, en mis carpetas, espero puedan colocar las imágenes acá, saludos


----------



## elektrocom (Nov 15, 2013)

aca paso un genrerado de ruido de 0.001-2,5 giga
http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas/Calibrated_Noise_Source.gif



este es el que estoy usando , lo adjunto , llega hasta 10 giga



yo lo hice con un BFP420 usandolo como diodo como dice el esquema, este transistor es de corte de frecuencia 20 giga , mas alta frecuencia que el Nec que es de 9 giga, espero que les sirva, saludos


----------



## gabriel77sur (Nov 15, 2013)

Hola elektrocom como estas interesante los proyecto en si ya conocía uno de los circuitos y mi idea inicial era el usar el diodo nc302l pero me resulto sumamente difícil de encontrar, por ahora este es un proyecto que tengo pendiente esperemos mas adelante poder armar el circuito propuesto por cosmos ya que pude conseguir los transistores, saludos


----------



## elektrocom (Nov 15, 2013)

en esta pagina se consigue todo para haqcer el generador de ruido con diodo y otros componetes que son dificiles de conseguir en otros lados,
 es la pagina mas completa en componentes de Radiofrecuencia
http://www.rf-microwave.com/catalogo/ita/A.pdf


----------



## COSMOS2K (Abr 21, 2019)

elektrocom dijo:


> en esta pagina se consigue todo para haqcer el generador de ruido con diodo y otros componetes que son dificiles de conseguir en otros lados,
> es la pagina mas completa en componentes de Radiofrecuencia
> http://www.rf-microwave.com/catalogo/ita/A.pdf



Hola:
si en esta pagina he comprado algunas veces, hay de casi todo, pero el precio de los diodos generadores de ruido anda por los 50$ americanos mas o menos, y por ese precio se puede comprar uno ya montado de procedencia china que anda por los 20$ mas o menos, yo he comprado uno por curiosidad y funciona bien.

Saludos.


----------



## radium98 (Abr 22, 2019)

COSMOS2K
hi podría cargar el primer subproceso proyecto :Generador de ruido RF desde 5 a 1000 Mhz.


----------



## elektrocom (Abr 28, 2019)

yo compre un generador de ruido en aliexpress, sale 10 usd, te conviene comprarlo ahi, saludos


----------



## marcelocg (May 1, 2019)

Seria bueno sumarle un puente reflectometrico sencillo. si alguien tiene un diagrama o datos para construir uno estaria de 10..


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 5, 2019)

Tengo algunas consultas... ¿Este "ruido" de que tipo es? ¿es ruido blanco? si asi fuera el caso... ¿Bloquearía el espectro sintonizado o no haría interferencia con equipos? ¿Es legal hacer este circuito?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 5, 2019)

elektrocom dijo:


> yo compre un generador de ruido en aliexpress, sale 10 usd, te conviene comprarlo ahi, saludos


Hola a todos  caro Don elektrocom se no for de muchas molestias,  ?podrias subir lo Link de aceso a ese generador de ruido? , se ve muy interesante .
!Muchas gracias de antemano!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Tengo algunas consultas... ¿Este "ruido" de que tipo es? ¿es ruido blanco? si asi fuera el caso... ¿Bloquearía el espectro sintonizado o no haría interferencia con equipos? ¿Es legal hacer este circuito?


Ese "generador" es solamente usado para testes y medidas , ademas su potenzia de salida es de milesimos de miliwatios y no logra interferir en nadie ( salvo si no for conectado a un bruto amplificador de RF mas una antena para irradiar..
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Ago 6, 2019)

# 18 @Daniel Lopes


----------

